# Painting the inside of a UDS?



## porkaholic (Feb 11, 2010)

I am in the process of building a UDS using the methods I have learned on this forum.  I am almost done and just had a thought.  Instead of removing the liner, as I have just done, couldn't you just paint the inside with high temp resistent paint instead?  Has anyone ever tried it or is this just an insane thought?  Sure would save a lot of labor and soap.


----------



## dyce51 (Feb 11, 2010)

You mean seal the liner with a high temp paint?  If so I don't think that would work. As the UDS heats up the liner under the paint could still melt or release toxins. I don't think I would trust that.  Burning it out is the best way.


----------



## hog warden (Feb 11, 2010)

I suspect the universal response will be no paint on the inside of the drum......ever. 

Burn the liner out (easier to do if you start with a barrel that doesn't have a liner to begin with), get the inside down to bare metal....or as close as you can.....wipe it down with a light coat of oil and season it in. The first smoke you do will finish the seasoning job, the whole thing eventually turning blacker than black.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea I wouldnt' think leaving the liner and painting it would be a good idea.


----------



## ddave (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't paint the inside of your UDS.

Bad idea.

Dave


----------



## porkaholic (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks folks.  That is what I thought the responses might be but just had to ask.  I got a good burn on the one I am making and it is now down to bare metal.  I appreciate the input.


----------



## grizandizz (Feb 11, 2010)

Agreed, no paint. 
Just burn it out and Pam it or bacon grease like I did, killer aroma!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 11, 2010)

Are ya gonna post up some qview of the build?


----------



## ddave (Feb 11, 2010)

You've got it made now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hardest damn part of building a UDS is finding a drum with no liner or getting one with a liner down to bare metal.

Dave


----------



## meateater (Feb 12, 2010)

If you have a liner in it, burn down to raw metal. Next, spray down the inside with cooking oil and "SEASON" it.


----------



## porkaholic (Feb 12, 2010)

The only part giving me problems at this point is the bottom of the barrel.  I think the fire I burned in it just did not get the heat needed to the bottom.  So, I think a torch will finish the burn for me and then see what the wire wheel brush will do.  As was stated, I am almost there.  I will post pictures of the build when I get done.  Thanks for the help.


----------

